# Funniest thing I have seen in my 73 years



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

When I returned home from the service in 1973. I picked up right where I left off. My maternal side of the family was heavy into guns. My one uncle who had 8 children held court on Sundays. By court I mean he was a well recognized authority on all types of firearm. He was also a top notch machinist and gunsmith. So his house became a regular convention spot for all firearm fans.

On one particular Sunday. One of his friends who later became a son-in-law. Had purchased a Colt Dragoon replica a weapon used in our civil war. The particular discussion that day fell upon the rear sight of the aforementioned Dragoon. Which was a notch that was cut into the hammer. He discovered that his Dragoon shot high. He proposed that this was inventor genius. As a cavalry soldier would have a tendency to shoot low during a charge Uncle said poppycock and of course argument ( polite ) ensued.

Since he was an accomplished horseman as well as a fine shot. I believe his name was George. The owner of the Dragoon. Offered to prove his theory by executing a one man cavalry charge. My uncles farm was large but was split down the middle by a gravel road at the time. So we all arranged for next Sunday to act as look outs. So no car would interrupt this brave endeavor.

If I remember right there was about 12-15 of us. One of my uncle's scarecrows volunteered to be the unlucky target. Someone even draped a blue hoodie over the scarecrow and called him a Yank. We decided to use signal flags to inform George of an all clear to launch.

Everyone knew that George was going to shoot. Except for the clueless horse. George was so anxious to prove his point . He never considered the horse's reaction to a Colt Dragoon being fired off of his back. Actually none of us even gave it a thought. Anyway the all clear was given and George gave his stallion the heels and here they came. I have ridden horses a bit myself. But was no where near the expert George was. Because when he touched that Dragoon off. Being no horse expert I was astounded that they had a " passing gear " so to speak. If any of you have ever shot a Dragoon it has quite a roar and fireball.

After the shot the horse tried to cover several zip codes to get away from that awful noise. George was standing in the stirrups trying to stop the horse. It was remindful of Yosemite Sam the cartoon character that was always yelling whoa mule. Regardless of what critter he happened to be riding at the time. After a fairly long time a sheepish George bruised and banged up but not seriously hurt found his way back. The horse was still mindful and skittish of this was where that awful noise was. The rest of us had tears in our eyes from laughing so much.

Where the bullet struck no one was able to find out. The Yanks hoodie was unscathed. We all retreated back to the house for coffee and a solution as to why George missed. My Uncle came up with the most preposterous solution. He claimed the horse was going so fast that the bullet actually reentered the gun. Where it expended all its energy and finally fell harmless to the ground once the horse finally stopped. Ridiculous of course. But that horse was moving so fast I was tempted to believe it.

48 years later I still chuckle when I think about it.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

That very well told story really gave me a chuckle.
Felt like I was there...
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

Shooting from the back of a galloping horse is easy. Hitting the target not so much. Good story.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

That’s a good bite of the past. Thanks for sharing. I can picture it in my mind off your description. I might have peed my pants if I was there!


----------



## dirtandleaves (Sep 28, 2009)

Great story and great storytelling. Made me laugh!


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm no horseman, I'm always amazed watching the old cowboy shows when the Lone Ranger, Clint, the Duke or one of those guys is riding at top speed like he's on a bike in the park, one hand on the reins and blasting away with the other ... laugh I think I saw the Duke once w/the reins in his mouth so he could shoot with both hands  Silver wasn't afraid of a .44 going off in his ear


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks for a great morning laugh!
As a lifelong Yosemite Sam fan, I LMAO when you came up with "Whoa Mule!" I can't count the times I've watched & heard that.

Mike


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

That was hilarious. Reminds me of the saying “hold my beer” you just know something good and funny is about to happen.


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Good story,I get very good visuals.I pictured Yosemite Sam yelling whoa mule when I says whoa I means whoa.And all of a sudden he crowns the camel on the head and all 4 camel toes splay out.


----------

